# Brown Trout



## stevestegman (Sep 2, 2010)

I live near the Paint Branch in Silver Spring, near the Rt. 29 exit to the new ICC. In fact, I can walk to it. One of the big reasons why construction of the ICC was delayed for decades was because Paint Branch is the only wild brown trout fishery left in central Maryland. Recently, someone who lives nearby mentioned the brown trout again. Curious, I decided to drive to a little neighborhood park upstream from the ICC called Maydale just off of Briggs Chaney Rd. This is near the spring where Paint Branch starts. 

Walking upstream from the parking lot, I did see a number of small fry and juvenile fish up to about six inches, which I assume to be the brownies. 

Has anyone ever fished for the wild brownies in Paint Branch, or ever talked to any of the old timers who did? It's a beautiful stream that cuts through the heart of a heavily suburbanized area of eastern Mont. Co. Maryland National Park and Planning does a nice job maintaining it, considering it gets so much use. Thanks


----------



## Tercules (Sep 13, 2010)

I have a Maryland trout fishing guide which dedicates a small chapter to the Paint Branch. According to the guide, the last stocking of brown trout took place in 1943. Yet the trout have managed to sustain themselves since.

I drive along Fairland Rd (work purposes) a couple times a week and can see a stretch of the Paint Branch stream. This would be south of where you were.

I'd been thinking about taking a small fly rod over there for a while. The guide mentions that there is a mayfly and caddisfly hatch picking up in April. Might be a good time to check it out.


----------



## stevestegman (Sep 2, 2010)

Thanks, Tercules. I grew up on the Severn, and have only been trout fishing once in my life. I may try it. Guess I need the trout stamp. The Paint Branch has an interesting history, and it is still a fairly healthy stream. I think most people have written it off. Geez, if a guy can catch a 7 pound rainbow out of Jones Falls, who knows what's in Paint Branch.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Never fished the Paint Branch but have fished ALL of the streams/rivers in Western MD (Casselman, Youk, Savage, NB of the Potomac, Bear creek, etc.) Drop me a PM if you need additional information on lures, flies, techniques, etc... Well worth the 3+ hour drive from my house in Bowie (So is the drive to Island Beach State Park,NJ)...

Sandcrab


----------



## stevestegman (Sep 2, 2010)

Great, thanks Sandcrab. I am wondering if there's a neglected diamond in the rough right here in our parts.


----------



## shadyfisher85 (Mar 17, 2010)

If you want brown trout of the stocked variety, DNR just stocked the Patapsco Daniels area this week. I've went and caught fish three times this week including today. There are some nice sized brown trout in the upper gunpowder too, but those are naturally reproducing ones.


----------



## stevestegman (Sep 2, 2010)

Good to know Shadyfisher! I have a cousin up in the northern Balt. Co. area that has done well in the Gunpowder over the years, and I've been threatening to plan a trip with him. Maybe now is the time.


----------



## shadyfisher85 (Mar 17, 2010)

I love fishing the upper gunpowder. The variety of fish that come up in there is really nice. I've caught White perch up to 12", Yellow Perch up too 12", largemouth up to 6lbs, smalmouth up to 2 lbs (seen much bigger), brown trout up to 19", rainbow trout up to 22", brook trout, fallfish up to 20", suckers up too 20", occaisionally pike and pickerel get up there too.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

stevestegman said:


> Great, thanks Sandcrab. I am wondering if there's a neglected diamond in the rough right here in our parts.


Lots of places nearby to fish for trout - none of them compare to the 3 hour ride to Garret County though. I've had days out there (fly fishing and ultralight) that would make you cry...

Gotta a lot of irons in the fire right now or I'd be there myself. My favorite is the North Branch of the Potomac on the WV side...

Sandcrab


----------



## stevestegman (Sep 2, 2010)

I am taking notes. When I have more time myself, I'll head up to the North Branch with a friend who has fished there. 

I read that part of the Potomac was left for dead about twenty years ago, because of area mining. All those streams, rivers, lakes, and of course the Bay will come back if they are just given a little TLC, and the right clean water laws are passed and enforced.


----------



## Rtifs (Aug 18, 2011)

Where is the parking for Patapsco Daniels? Not asking for anyone’s secret spot. I’d like a bit of variety and the chance to catch something other than rainbows. I didn’t know that DNR stocks browns.


----------



## dena (Jun 20, 2010)

Rt29 North to the end.
Make a right onto Rogers Ave.
Go to the circle, and get off on Old Frederick Road(which turns into Johnnycake on the other end, to the Baltimore County line.).
2nd or 3rd left on Daniels Road. Follow Daniels Road, and you will see parking.

Daniels Road is a steep, twisty, turny road. Be careful, there are many blind corners, and there might be dump trucks running that road. Keep it slow, and you'll be OK


----------



## shadyfisher85 (Mar 17, 2010)

You can also follow Old Fredrick road a little further past Daniels road until you go over the railroad tracks. As soon as you go over the railroad tracks, turn right into the parking area. 
I fished the daniels road area yesterday and C&R'd 5 rainbows, but didn catch any browns. There are still some left though because I saw other people catching them.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

shadyfisher85 said:


> You can also follow Old Fredrick road a little further past Daniels road until you go over the railroad tracks. As soon as you go over the railroad tracks, turn right into the parking area.
> I fished the daniels road area yesterday and C&R'd 5 rainbows, but didn catch any browns. There are still some left though because I saw other people catching them.


This area has some really nice water. I usually walk down the railroad track for a bit. Lots of nice pools. I wet wade this area in Summer and kill the trout on inchworm or hopper imitations... Lots of fun on ultralight or 4 wt fly rod... They are spooky in the shallow water though - lots of bass and bluegill in the Summer as well...

Sandcrab


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Steve,

Give me a holler in about a month - I should be moved into the new house in Dover, DE by then - I am overdue for a fishing trip out there...

Sandcrab


----------



## stevestegman (Sep 2, 2010)

Sandcrab, Will try to. Buried up here a bit, still a working stiff.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Steve,

Not a problem - I see you live in Silver Springs. I'll run past your neck of the woods (Beltway) on my way up to 270 to head out west... Early May would probably be the earliest I could get away...

Sandcrab


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Let me know. I leave early enough so I am on the trout streams (In Amish country) for first light. Gonna need good chest waders, rubber soled boots with studs, and a wading staff or stick...

Sandcrab


----------

